# Krasjes door schakeltjes en pinnetjes



## timelyfashion

Als een juwelier onderin het doosje waarin een nieuw RVS Seiko horloge zit de schakeltjes (3) en pinnetjes (2) in zo'n klein plastic zakje doet en deze hier onderweg uitkomen omdat het zakje niet goed is gesloten, is het dan aannemelijk dat de schakeltjes en pinnetjes het horloge en de band hebben bekrast?

Er zitten wel meerdere kleine krasjes op het horloge en de band en Seiko zegt dat dit niet hoort uit de fabriek.

Wat raden jullie mij aan te doen?


----------



## GeneH

terugkeren naar de juwelier? :think:


----------



## Proenski

Lijkt me voor de hand; terug naar de juwelier maar ik vraag me wel af hoe erg de "schade" kan zijn?? Bij normaal gebruik zul je ook krasjes krijgen daar ontkom je niet aan.

Krassen in gepolijst staal kun je verwijderen met Cape Cod (niet gebruiken voor brushed metal!)


----------



## EricSW

Proenski said:


> Lijkt me voor de hand; terug naar de juwelier maar ik vraag me wel af hoe erg de "schade" kan zijn?? Bij normaal gebruik zul je ook krasjes krijgen daar ontkom je niet aan.
> 
> Krassen in gepolijst staal kun je verwijderen met Cape Cod (niet gebruiken voor brushed metal!)


Wat is Cape Cod precies??


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Wat is Cape Cod precies??












;-)

Cape cod doekjes gebruiken mensen om krasjes weg te werken bij hun horloges. Werkt prima, maar ik hoef ze niet. Vind het zonde daar het niet al te precies werkt,.. daarbij haal je gewoon altijd materiaal weg. Ik houd me horloges liever zoals ze zijn met alle bijhorende geschiedenis. 

Enfin, hieronder de juiste afbeelding:


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Cape cod doekjes gebruiken mensen om krasjes weg te werken bij hun horloges. Werkt prima, maar ik hoef ze niet. Vind het zonde daar het niet al te precies werkt,.. daarbij haal je gewoon altijd materiaal weg. Ik houd me horloges liever zoals ze zijn met alle bijhorende geschiedenis.


Ik zou de doekjes ook niet voor alles inzetten, normale gebruikssporen geven ook karakter maar een flinke kras op de kast in een vrij nieuw horloge dan wil ik wel even poetsen ;-)

Ze "stinken" wel erg naar vanille trouwens :-d


----------



## Bidle

Dan zou ik al helemaal geen capecod gebruiken. Als de kras echt weg zou moeten dan de juiste middelen gebruiken zodat je er zeker van bent dat je het materiaal gelijkmatig weg haalt. Een capecod is veels te dik om op een goede manier met gelijke druk the polijsten. Of natuurlijk wegbrengen naar iemand die het voor je kan doen.


----------



## EricSW

Haha, dat bovenste plaatje vond ik ook in google ja...

Maar bedankt voor de info. die sla ik dus over.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Dan zou ik al helemaal geen capecod gebruiken. Als de kras echt weg zou moeten dan de juiste middelen gebruiken zodat je er zeker van bent dat je het materiaal gelijkmatig weg haalt. Een capecod is veels te dik om op een goede manier met gelijke druk the polijsten. Of natuurlijk wegbrengen naar iemand die het voor je kan doen.


Wat versta jij precies onder de juiste middelen?


----------



## Bidle

Een goede lapideermachine en/of een getrainde ervaren hand voor de vlakke onderdelen.

Uiteraard icm de juiste fijnheden, etc. Hier een linkje om je op weg te helpen:
http://www.watchandtoolsupply.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=lapideermachine

Deze twee filmpjes, snel even gezocht, zijn wel aardig, maar niet toonaangevend. 









en voor degene die niet klikken wil. ;-)










Dan als laatste nog een mooi voorbeeld wat je met al dat moois kan bewerkstelligen. Uiteraard niet te vergelijken met een capecod doekje. Maar zou ze echt enkel gebruiken voor haarlijntjes en dan als je daar echt niet tegen kan. Voor de rest die raar ruikende doorweekte melkdingen links laten liggen. ;-)

http://raulhorology.com/2013/03/the-great-grandad-of-quartz-girard-perregaux-calibre-352-project/


----------



## Proenski

Grappig om te zien en ik snap dat voor speciale projecten en dure horloges dat je niet zelf aan de gang gaat maar om incidenteel een kras(je) weg te halen op een goedkoper horloge werkt prima met Cape Cod. Het is natuurlijk minder gelijkmatig maar het is echt niet zo dat je milimeters materiaal wegpolijst... Daar is het middel veel te mild voor. Daarom ben je echt wel even bezig om een kras weg te poetsen.

Heel veel mensen hebben goede ervaringen en uit eigen ervaring kan ik in elk geval zeggen dat je er helemaal niets van ziet na een behandeling, behalve dat de kras weg is dan ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Grappig om te zien en ik snap dat voor speciale projecten en dure horloges dat je niet zelf aan de gang gaat *maar om incidenteel een kras(je)* weg te halen op een goedkoper horloge werkt prima met Cape Cod. Het is natuurlijk minder gelijkmatig maar het is echt niet zo dat je milimeters materiaal wegpolijst... Daar is het middel veel te mild voor. Daarom ben je echt wel even bezig om een kras weg te poetsen.
> 
> Heel veel mensen hebben goede ervaringen en uit eigen ervaring kan ik in elk geval zeggen dat je er helemaal niets van ziet na een behandeling, behalve dat de kras weg is dan ;-)


Helemaal mee eens en heb ook redelijk veel ervaring met de doekjes, maar je had het over een flinke kras en dan raad ik een capecod echt af. Enfin,... uiteindelijk elkaar toch weer gevonden. ;-)


Proenski said:


> maar een flinke kras op de kast in een vrij nieuw horloge


----------



## Proenski

Tja, het ligt aan je defenitie van een flinke kras.. De mijne was duidelijk zicht- en voelbaar maar hoe diep is moeilijk aan te geven. In elk geval niet op een vlak oppervlak maar op een oneven gebolde oppervlak/ kast.


----------

